# Snap to it! A journal bout my filly



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

4/11/10
Today went over and sprayed Patches mane, got it brushed. Then brushd her forelock and spent some time touching her ears. The whole time she couldn't have been bothered by anything. I had the leadrope hooked to her halter and we walked a lil while. Then I jelly scrubbered her while she grazed on the leadrope and hard brushed her. I spent time spraying her tail and she just kept grazing. Finally got that brushed and I was so proud of her. I literally brushed all the way down her leg and under her stomach and she didn't even flinch. The leadrope was bumping against her legs as she was grazing and there were times when she stepped over it and nothing seemed to bother her. I feel like a proud mother right now!!!!! =) Too bad I didn't have my camera to take pics of her.


----------

